# supplements for the elder...



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

My eldest dog has been shedding more than normal and has also started limping in her front leg/shoulder. She is still pretty active jumps around esp when excited etc so still acting yound at heart. before I go to prescription meds I want to try a more holistic approach for both the shedding and the aches. For my mother in laws dog they put her on strong doses of the typical joint supplements by using "next level" and their dog was night and day for a good while. I'm highly considering that but would also like to hear if anyone else has first hand experience with other supplements. Then there is the shedding, I don't know where it all comes from as she still has a full coat but it is definitely more than normal for her. Any supplements to help with that?

Thanks,
T


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tracey delin said:


> My eldest dog has been shedding more than normal and has also started limping in her front leg/shoulder. She is still pretty active jumps around esp when excited etc so still acting yound at heart. before I go to prescription meds I want to try a more holistic approach for both the shedding and the aches. For my mother in laws dog they put her on strong doses of the typical joint supplements by using "next level" and their dog was night and day for a good while. I'm highly considering that but would also like to hear if anyone else has first hand experience with other supplements. Then there is the shedding, I don't know where it all comes from as she still has a full coat but it is definitely more than normal for her. Any supplements to help with that?
> 
> Thanks,
> T


Is the dog already getting daily fish oil (and the added E that can otherwise be depleted when you give any PUFA supplements)?

How much per ten pounds of dog?

The reason I mention long-chain Omega 3s right off is because of their anti-inflammatory as well as (often) haircoat benefits.

It's probably where I would start, if the dog is not already on it.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

How much or is there too uch? Nope no supplements just kibble... Thank you I will try that anything to note on buying? Are some sources better digested/ absorbed than others etc?

T


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tracey delin said:


> How much or is there too uch? Nope no supplements just kibble... Thank you I will try that anything to note on buying? Are some sources better digested/ absorbed than others etc?
> 
> T


Fish oil is not a quick fix (except for coats, when it often is); its long-chain 3s support the hormones that suppress inflammation (and Omega 6s, to oversimplify, support the ones that support inflammation). (Remember that inflammation is a necessary healing response; however, many, if not most chronic ailments, in dogs and humans, are at least partially and often wholly triggered by inflammation run amok. Think OA, diabetes, coronary artery disease in humans, and on and on.)

If you purchase a liquid like Grizzly (brand), the directions will give you very close to the amount I use, which is a gram (1000 mg) of fish oil per ten pounds of dog. 

There are derm vets who advise a gram per twenty pounds of dog, too, so that's why I mention a brand whose label agrees with what I came up with :lol: after reading all the authoritative Omega-3s-for-dogs info I could get my mitts on.

For E, I would choose d-alpha, at least, over dl-alpha, and preferably d-alpha with mixed tocopherols. I use 100 IU of E for a small dog, 200 medium, 400 large.

For aging joints, do you know about these? http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&C=31&A=542&S=0


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Excellent thank you will add that along with the next level... Gluc/chond. 

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/assets/label_info/11577.htm


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I use Sashas Blend for my older guy s or my guys with injuries, i really like it 
they all get glucosomine/ chondrotin and MSM also everyday as well as salmon oil 

how old is this dog , what type of dog is it? and what are you feeding


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Tracey-3 of my dogs are getting up there (2 almost 10 and one almost 9) I give them cod liver oil (human), fish oil & Osteo Bi-Flex (human glucosamine/chondrotin). Their coats are shiny & the boy's brindle is still vibrant-no joint problems at all, great musculature. 
Most of the year, I grind chicken drumsticks for them & add the supplements during grinding. In the summer they eat Canadae kibble (mix salmon, beef & chicken).


----------

